# Lab and English Setter mix



## birdhunter2008 (Nov 27, 2008)

Recently we had a mishap with our male english setter and our female black labrador. Now three months later we have four healthy pups. Our only problem is that we do not know if we can register them. I've heard there is a man in Michigan that breeds them, but we have not found any information on him. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions or information, it would be greatly appreciated. You can contact me here on the forum or at [email protected] or (419)708-1975. Or call Earl at (419)707-2547.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like a hunting machine!

I know a guy in Northern Minn that breeds Both Setters and Labs. He may have run into something like this! I will give him a call tomorrow and see what he says.

Why are you thinking you need to Reg them? You can use them as hunting dogs and they don't need jack!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't believe you will be able to register them with AKC or UKC. I hunted over a German shorthair/ lab cross once (mistake) and he was a really nice dog. Looked like a tall leggy lab.


----------

